# Egress Window Trim



## SGT Egress (Feb 24, 2014)

For years I have used vinyl trim on my egress windows (retrofit/not new construction). It is just so expensive... Almost $40 to trim a 4'x4' slider. I hate the look of coil stock. Does anyone have any ideas? Pics please!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

$40 doesn't sound like very much to me.... :blink:


----------



## SGT Egress (Feb 24, 2014)

Bidding is so competitive right now, and I am really looking at every dime. I know its not terrible, but I would love to find a beautiful and less expensive option.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

SGT Egress said:


> Bidding is so competitive right now, and I am really looking at every dime. I know its not terrible, but I would love to find a beautiful and less expensive option.



Ouch.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use PVC trim, for a 4' x 3' window its usually $120ish. The reason I use PVC is because the homeowner almost never caulks and keeps up on the trim, its below grade and could have rot problems let alone water issues if not done right. Egress windows are expensive to install, I have only had a couple people bawk about the price, I explain the amount of labor, expense of concrete cutting tools and the totally of the job. I have got every egress window I have bid and will never use an inferior material to save a few bucks, just not worth it to me. I have learned that when a homeowner wants to save a few bucks by "digging the hole" themselves, I will still up charge because I have had to dig bigger or deeper everytime, LOL.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a pic of the 5' x 4', we re-mortared the joints on this side so thats why they look wet. They wanted a retaining wall instead of a normal window well.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Interior is oak trim


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

SGT Egress said:


> For years I have used vinyl trim on my egress windows (retrofit/not new construction). It is just so expensive... Almost $40 to trim a 4'x4' slider. I hate the look of coil stock. Does anyone have any ideas? Pics please!
> 
> View attachment 110314


Why would you look and change something that performs well and there is no issues or call backs?

$40 dollars is the best money you can spend for a long lasting material, not to mention a good night sleep:thumbsup:


----------



## SGT Egress (Feb 24, 2014)

It seems I have concluded not to look for any other options. I will continue to use vinyl or pvc trim. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> Interior is oak trim


Looks good but where's the ladder?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

No ladder needed, i left enough of the block top exposed on each lift to make basic steps. Inspector said it was acceptable, said ladder was not needed because of that, he liked the idea and that way there is no ugly ladder.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

brhokel606 said:


> No ladder needed, i left enough of the block top exposed on each lift to make basic steps. Inspector said it was acceptable, said ladder was not needed because of that, he liked the idea and that way there is no ugly ladder.


Wow. Wish my inspector liked all of my "ideas"!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

The city inspector owned a construction business for 20+ years before becoming one of the city inspectors. He still does work on the side and I've had him work on my jobs with me, so he knows my work and trusts me....Is pretty nice and I am fortunate. Good friend of mine too


----------

